# Max Reger - Fantasia and Fugue on B-A-C-H, Op.46



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

Has anyone else heard this piece by Reger? I'm very fond of the 'Fantasy', and particularly Iver Kleive's performance of it. 

I just came on here to see people's thoughts on it?

Can anyone recall their other organ favourites in this vein? e.g. such as Liszt's works ('Fantasy and Fugue on the chorale Ad nos ad salutarem undam').


----------



## Catharsis (Mar 15, 2010)

(Available CD: http://www.amazon.com/Alle-Menschen-mussen-sterben-Kleive/dp/B000TLYWFO)


----------

